# Mac Tiger and Windows 2008 server



## formtilfjells (Apr 30, 2009)

Mac OS Tiger (10.4.11) can not access shares on a Win Server 2008. Lepoard is OK. We use Active Directory on the server.

Anyone who knows how to deal with this problem, without upgrading the Macs or install ExtremeZ IP?


----------



## DanoGR (May 20, 2009)

use the following syntax

cifs://DOMAINNAME;USERNAME@SERVERNAME/SHARENAME


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2009)

Plus when connect to server 2003+ you must use the same Time Server as the server. In OS X just go to System Preferences->Date & Time to change the time server location. You must get a system Admin to give you the Time Server domain name/address it is using.


----------

